# how could this happen? Help FAST



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I went to work with my car, took the key and pocketed it. Nobody else has a key to my car, but after work my car wasn't where I left it. The radio station was changed, and the fuel gauge was higher then when I left it. 

I recently got a fine for burning out, but I can't burn rubber in my car and it wasn't burning out cause my tires where low on pressure. Anyway I have front wheel drive filled my tires up with air, put the pedal to the metal in my driveway and NO NOISE from the tires, just the noise from my engine reving up.

I was wondering if I could get into trouble in court if I told them that I floored it in my driveway to prove that I can't burn out in my car.

I have a V6 engine so my car is fast, and after the fine the cops are all over my car, and I think one of the cops hot wired the car or something and he is the one that moved my car at work that day. 

I am going to call the police station soon, cause this is BS. The cop won't get away with this. I will most likely get out of my fine, and the cop will probably lose his job. 

I just don't know if I should really call the police station or not, cause they might think that I am copying off of a movie like Transformers. 

I really need help fast.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow... Just, wow, dude.

I'd have it taken to a shop to inspect the ignition module in the steering shaft. Make sure it hasn't been tampered with. Also, did you note the mileage at all?

Also, you have the username AMDfanboy but use Intel. For shame! :laugh:


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Trust me I got a good deal and I hate intel. I had an amd turion 64 single core laptop and it kicked this intel core 2 duo's *** even knowing the core 2 duo is an 2.4ghz and the amd was a 1.8ghz!!!

I converted movies, played games, and the laptop was a hell of a lot better doing that. 

The laptop had 2 7900gs, and this desktop has an 8800gts.

Anyway. I didn't note down the mileage at all, and my parents are driving my car all the time so I can't really. They just got a car Wednesday night so I got my keys back, and I had my keys thursday. I still don't know what happened. Also my parents wouldn't take my car and put gas in it for me.


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

amdfanboy said:


> and the fuel gauge was higher then when I left it.


With the price of gas today consider it a blessing and move on :grin:

Seriously though, have you asked your parents if they moved it?


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

yeah, and they said no, plus they didn't have the keys since they just bought a car the day before.


----------



## dcraker (Jan 15, 2008)

Jaxo; said:


> With the price of gas today consider it a blessing and move on :grin:
> 
> Seriously though, have you asked your parents if they moved it?


Jaxo, I would have said the same thing, but this quote below from the OP, kept me from saying that 


amdfanboy said:


> I recently got a fine for burning out,


 Does the fine say where it happened and what time, cuz then you could show that you were at work, working.


----------



## A#1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Jaxo said:


> With the price of gas today consider it a blessing and move on :grin:


no $hit...can you tell me where you park you car...i could use a little free gas


----------

